# Metal Chute Concern on New Models



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

So Toro has switched from plastic "Sub Zero Material" chutes to metal chutes on their PowerMax and PowerMax HD snowblowers. On the surface, this seems like a good change. But I have a question and a concern...

Question - were there any issues with the plastic chutes? I'm thinking the change to a metal chute might be marketing related to "compete" with Ariens, Husqvarna, Simplicity, etc.

Concern - the quick stick is noticeably sloppier on a machine with a metal chute vs a machine with a plastic chute, presumably because of the extra weight and inertia. Go to your local dealer and try them side by side, assuming they have both new and old models on their floor. The stick on the new (metal chute) model has significant play in it while grabbing the lever and attempting to move the chute (without actually moving the chute). I'm concerned that this may cause some wear or issues or over time. We'll have to wait and find out.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

I have heard a lot of people disparage Toro's plastic chutes, but have not heard of issues from actual owners. Not all plastic is created equal but it often is in the eyes of the consumer so I would guess their marketing team wanted the change. I have noticed that the plastic on Toros tends to get discolored over time and looks cheap so that could be part of it too.


Probably no going back now after touting the steel chutes as superior.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

I have a 2008 Toro Power Max 1028. Bought new. Absolutely no problems with chute.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Im going to say its cheaper for them to make it all metal and most uninformed will always think metal is better. There plastic is and was awesome. The early 2004 models had a recall after the first season for the lower chute and we changed a ton of them and only seen a few cracked ones. The last one we changed over was about 2014 they covered it and that one had no cracks. Im happy I bought the plastic 1028 last year. Im sure the new one will be good also. Only thing I don't like is the added weight but im mostly on gravel and grass so that's why I like it lighter. I see your point about the chute but they did beef the handle up where they needed to so it should be good and if not I trust toro would find a solution. Like all new things time will tell.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

robs9 said:


> I have a 2008 Toro Power Max 1028. Bought new. Absolutely no problems with chute.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Same here. Zero issues. Love it.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I tried both side by side and yes I think the plastic chute is easier to turn. The double articulated chute deflector does require more effort to move than I would have thought. In comparison with the Ariens Pro series I prefer the Pro over the Toro's controls.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have had a d used many Toro machines with plastic chutes and have never had a problem.


----------



## Snow Knight (Oct 11, 2015)

The main reason they changed was to compete with every manufacturer who offered metal chutes. Our dealership sells Ariens and Toro. A lot of customers were put off by Toro's plastic chute and flocked straight to the Ariens. Often times, when I pointed out the great parts of a Toro, they said it looked too cheap and the Ariens looked more robust.
After explaining the benefits of the plastic chute (lifetime warranty, won't crack, dent, or lose paint, and ease of chute rotation), a lot of people became interested in the Toro's and were happy to buy one.
But then figure that an Ariens and a Toro were side by side in Home Depot with no real expert to let them know the difference.

I thought that Toro's plastic chutes were great. They were effortless to turn and move. Out of the thousands of Toro snow throwers we sold through the years, both 1 and 2 stage, zero had any problems with the plastic chutes.
As for using both types (the plastic and the new metal), I can definitely feel a difference between the two. The metal just does not feel as tight.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I just bought a 2019 826 OXE 37799. Sold my 12 year old 826 with the plastic chute. I wish my new one had plastic.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

cdestuck said:


> I just bought a 2019 826 OXE 37799. Sold my 12 year old 826 with the plastic chute. I wish my new one had plastic.


I'm interested to know why, please explain.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by cdestuck 
I just bought a 2019 826 OXE 37799. Sold my 12 year old 826 with the plastic chute. I wish my new one had plastic.
I'm interested to know why, please explain.



In 12 years of heavy neighborhood use, never had a single problem with it. In time I feel the paint will wear off inside the metal chute... rust issues? Although like the metal parts on my old blower, I will spray paint as necessary. Is a bit more clunky to rotate than the plastic one. No huge deal here though on that. I have noticed that this new chute/deflector won’t aim down as far for blowing in close areas.


----------



## snowy_maine (Nov 21, 2018)

I cannot comment on metal vs. plastic functionality, as I have a 2015 Powermax 7/24 with the plastic chute.

However, I am one of the few who HAS experienced a crack, which occurred in the lower portion that covers the chute intake on top of the bucket and that supports the chute. Technically not a crack in the chute, I guess, but a crack. The dealer honored the warranty and replaced the part free of charge, no problems for the next 2 yrs. I was regularly blowing a long gravel drive the year that happened, sometimes in very cold weather (close to 0 F). Based on my experience, I would prefer a metal chute, but it seems my experience has not been the norm.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

928 powermax here, second season with no issues with the plastic or not caused by mother nature's tiny 4 legged pests aka mice making them selfs new homes under the covers and on the engine under the tank


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Peppermint oil. Does the trick. Dryer sheets nope. I have a deck box we put swing cushions in. So far cotton balls soaked in Peppermint oil have kept them away.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpor1018 (Aug 22, 2018)

Unfortunately the mind set of most people is that plastic looks cheap which it does but you are at the mercy of the manufacturer no matter what you buy.As long as he stands behind his product not much you can do if this is the trend.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

2008 Power Max 1028. Plastic chute. No problems.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

My 2014 1128 OXE Power Max HD no problems


----------



## Stresst (Nov 15, 2010)

Had zero problems with my 2010 826OXE which I recently sold. Stacked box's, crates and all kinds of crap on top of it and never had an issue. Hope I can say the same for the 1428 which I am taking delivery of next week.


----------



## J-Roc (Nov 4, 2018)

Interesting perspectives as I am just about to pull the trigger on a 2018 928 OAE with a metal chute. I did not play with the other plastic versions in the store but the joy stick DID feel clunky on the metal version. Haven’t put my deposit on it yet. Not sure how it’s going to throw either...


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I had a '94 MTD for close to 20 years, it had a plastic chute, which didn't give me any trouble. And it was not a high-end machine. I admit it sounded a bit alarming when ice chunks would go through it, but it didn't crack. 

Both of my Ariens have had metal chutes. My current machine is 18 years old, and quite rusty. It looks like it may have been used commercially before I bought it. But the surface rust in the chute hasn't been a problem, and to be honest, I haven't bothered treating the bare metal. I just got a can of Fluid Film recently, and sprayed down the chute with it. At least there are easy ways to help protect the bare metal.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

toro is a toro,beasts of machines that are like a model t, i have had 3 toro's a 1988 624 powershift , a 1997 824 powershift both had metal everywhere, issues came years down when the hinge broke and needed a pop rivet replace the hinge job, the 38801 powermax it has been flawless in operation,


----------

